# Achtung: Schwerer Fall Alpencross Planung



## tschud (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wende mich hier mal hoffnungsvoll hilfesuchend an die Alpencross Community:

Derzeit bin ich dabei eine Route für mich und meine Freundin über die Alpen zu suchen, was sich aus einigen (teils typischen, teils untypschen) Gründen als schwierig erweist.

Die Eckdaten die wir anstreben sind:

- 7 Etappen
- Komplette Überquerung von Deutschland (Erreichbar mit Bayernticket) bis Gardasee
- Konditioneller Anspruch: Mittel - ca 1600hm im Schnitt (kann auch mal mehr sein, dann aber eher keine	 1000 hm am Stück schieben/tragen)
- Schöne Trails bergab (bis S2 sollte kein Problem sein, S3 auch i.O., gelegentlich S4 auch ok. - da würde ich   mich dann herausfordern und meine Freundin vmtl schieben (Hoffentlich lehne ich mich da nicht zu weit	 aus dem Fenster...))
- Algemein hohes "Höhenniveau" also ein gewisser "hochalpiner" Anteil wäre toll, auch wenn das mit den	   Tageszielen und der gesamten Tourlänge vmtl schwer vereinbar ist.
- Eher keine Lifte/sonstige Verkehrsmittel
- Abgeschiedenheit
- Ich bin Fan von Hüttenübernachtungen, meine Freundin auch, möchte aber ab und an im Tal mit ein		   wenig mehr Komfort übernachten -> alle 2,3 Tage im Tal, sonst eher Hütten, denn wo kann man die		   Berge schöner erleben, als wenn man auf ihnen übernachtet??

Wir sind beide fahrtechnisch "relativ" fit (Für meine Freundin sind die durchschnittlichen Gardaseetrails, auch gesundheitlich angeschlagen, wie z.B. der Skull kein Problem) und haben entsprechende Räder. Bei mir würde es vmtl mein Canyon specki werden, meine Freundin (auch je nach erreichtem Konditionsstand und Trailanteil/Fahrtechnischen Anspruch) entweder ihr Cannondale Jekyl (enduro) oder Rize (AM-Marathon).

Tendenziell fallen mir da die üblichen Verdächtigen ein:

Marvin Route: eventuell nicht so abgeschieden, aber dafür mit geringen anpassungen im Zeitrahmen machbar
Joe Route: Schrofenpass als +m aber Schweiz (teuer) und teils recht heftige etappen
Heckmaier Route: Ganz nett - wie ist da der Trailanteil?
Albrecht: Scheinen mir wenig Trails zu sein, oder täusche ich mich?

Selbst bin ich die Trail Transalp 2014 geradelt: war ein absolutes Erlebnis, tolle Trails, aber leider nicht "ganz durch". Vinschgau kenne ich mich auch ein wenig aus, sonst aber auf den Alpenrouten wenig erkenntnisse, weshalb ich auf eure Tipps/Empfehlungen hoffe.
Hat evtl schon jemand mit seiner Freundin/Frau/Partnerin solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Würde mich über Tipps, Erfahrungen, Anmerkungen zu den von mir genannten Routen usw. sehr, sehr freuen.

Gruß Julian


----------



## sub-xero (22. Januar 2016)

Teile der Heckmair-Route finde ich nicht ganz gelungen bzw. sinnvoll. Wie zum Beispiel der Passo di Campo. Teile davon sind auch nicht wirklich abgelegen. Ich würde euch empfehlen, mal die genannten Routen im Detail auf der Karte anzuschauen und euch die Sahnestückchen rauszupicken. Vielleicht gelingt euch ja eine gute Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (22. Januar 2016)

Servus Julian,
du suchst die eierlegende Wollmilchsau 
Bei den vier Touren, die du nennst (JOE, MARVIN, ALBRECHT, HECKMAIR) müsstest du jeweils Abstriche machen.

1. Bei JOE, ALBRECHT, HECKMAIR hast du bei 7 Tagen eher 2.000 HM pro Tag im Schnitt (manchmal auch über 2.500 HM, je nach Übernachtungsplanung)

2. zu den Trails bergab: die genannten Routen sind so gewählt, dass man mit durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik (S1/S2) zurechtkommt. Wenn ihr S3/S4 als Herausforderung sucht, kommt ihr da nur selten auf eure Kosten (oder es ist so verblockt, dass gar nix mehr geht, wie bei HECKMAIR am Campo)

3. Höhenniveau: Wenn du in 7 Tagen über die Alpen willst, musst du zwangsläufig auch große Täler queren (Inn, Etsch, Eisack...). Bei einer Zielgröße von i. M. 1.600 HM/Tag wirst du auch oft den Tälern folgen müssen (nicht in der Talsohle, aber zumindest an den Hängen), weil du bei den hohen Übergängen einfach schnell mal 2.500 HM erreichst.

4. keine Lifte o. ä.: find ich gut, füllt aber natürlich den HM-Konto

5. Abgeschiedenheit: siehe 3.

Jetzt musst du entscheiden, wo du abspecken willst. Weil ich ein ähnliches Anforderungsprofil wie du habe (bis auf S4 ), bin ich mittlerweile eher bei Rundtouren angelangt. Dort kannst du ganz gezielt "Highlights" miteinander verbinden und brauchst nicht unbedingt Strecke machen. Zudem sparst du einen vollen Tag für den Rücktransfer. Die Erfahrung, die Alpen mit eigener Muskelkraft bezwungen zu haben, sollte man unbedingt mal gemacht haben, aber die Freude darüber ist beim zweiten mal schon nicht mehr so groß...

Viel Spaß bei der Planung!


----------



## sub-xero (22. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung, die Alpen mit eigener Muskelkraft bezwungen zu haben, sollte man unbedingt mal gemacht haben, aber die Freude darüber ist beim zweiten mal schon nicht mehr so groß...



EINSPRUCH!!!


----------



## tschud (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Also zum Trailanspruch war ich mit S4 vllt recht vollmundig. Das fahre ich auch nicht mehr durchgängig...
Aktueller Fixpunkt ist erstmal, dass ich entweder Mittenwald oder Oberstdorf als Startpunkt haben möchte.

Oberstdorf hätte den Schrofenpass als erste Highlight, weiß aber von da noch nicht so genau weiter. 

Mittenwald würden wir vmtl relativ straight erstmal nach Seefeld und einen schönen Trail runter und von dort dann einen schönen Trail nach Zirl. (bin ich bei der Trailtransalp schon gefahren). Dann kann man schonmal das Inntal bequem queren.

Dann ist die Frage wohin weiter. Die Adolf Pichler Hütte habe ich gut in Erinnerung, führt dann allerdings schon zu über 2000hm an diesem Tag...

Dass wir Kompromisse eingehen müssen, das ist mir auch klar, will aber aus konditioneller Sicht wirklich erstmal defensiv planen.
Auch extrem anspruchsvolle nicht unbedingt ein KO Kriterium - was uns allerdings ein Graus ist, sind Asphaltabfahrten (Asphalt generell ungerne, aber bei Uphill zum Kräftesparen durchaus mal ok  ) und lange forstautobahnen, das würde ich schon sehr gerne vermeiden...

Da es mir im Vinschgau auserordentlich gut gefällt, werde ich vmtl versuchen, dass wir da vorbeikommen. Eventuell vom Ötztal aus kommend über Similaun und Tascherjöchel...

Gruß Julian


----------



## sub-xero (22. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Eventuell vom Ötztal aus kommend über Similaun und Tascherjöchel...


Wenn du gerne S3 bis S4 fährst, sind Similaun und Tarscher Joch genau das richtige für dich. Wobei die Abfahrt vom Tarscherjoch meistens durch eine große Menge lockerem Geröll schwierig wird. Es gibt aber auch ein bis zwei richtig geniale Schlüsselstellen:


----------



## tschud (22. Januar 2016)

Tascherjoch sind wir diesen Sommer gefahren, similaun wollten wir eigentlich mit der Gletscherbahn hoch und dort übernachten... Haben aber viel zu lange vom Madritschjoch runter und das Schnalstal hoch gebraucht, als dass das noch schaffbar gewesen wäre.
Deshalb sind wir dann in Vernagt geblieben und haben dann das Joch gemacht.

Gefahren bin ich da allerdings tatsächlich nicht alles, auch durch viel Nebel/Regen und einem entsprechend feuchten Trail verursacht.


----------



## tschud (22. Januar 2016)

Möglicherweise haben wir aber auch aneinander vorbei geredet, ich meinte diesen Pass um ins vinschgau abzufahren:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?page_id=863
Du (glaube ich) diesen: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?page_id=863 ?


----------



## sub-xero (22. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Tascherjoch sind wir diesen Sommer gefahren, similaun wollten wir eigentlich mit der Gletscherbahn hoch und dort übernachten...


Zum Niederjoch (Similaunhütte) hoch gibt's keine Gletscherbahn. Da musst du hochschieben/-tragen.
(Dein Link funktioniert nicht richtig.)


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Januar 2016)

Wenn in Oberstdorf starteten willst, hast von Stuttgart eine kurze Anreise. Der Weg über den Schrofenpass ist einfach, danach hast du zwei Möglichkeiten weiterzufahren.
STANTON oder Formarinsee.


----------



## tschud (22. Januar 2016)

@sub x-Zero: wir sind damals von süden aus gekommen. In Kurzras gibt es eine Gletscherbahn, die uns auf die Höhe gebracht hätte.
@Hofbiker: Wohne leider nicht mehr in Stuttgart - Studium dort abgeschlossen und nun Oberfranken/Nordbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2016)

Wenn man mal den Gardasee außer acht lässt, dann kommt die Transalp Tirol von Appi den Anforderungen recht nahe. Der Schiebe-/Trageamteil ist allerdings sehr hoch und eigentlich würde ich die Strecke kaum jemandem empfehlen, aber bei den geforderten Kriterien: Es ist abgeschieden, 2x Hütte, alpin, S2/S3 Trails. 
Der Start ist zwar offiziell Seefeld, aber ab Mittenwald ist das ja auch kein Ding. Wenn es unbedingt an den Gardasee gehen soll, dann kann man ab Meran noch eine Überbrückungs-Etappe dranhängen.
Roadbook und Track gibt es von Albrecht, Bericht habe ich selbst: http://alpen-biken.de/alpentour2013/index.html

Ich bin die Joe-Route übrigens als meine zweite Transalp gefahren und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Etappen heftig gewesen wären.


----------



## tschud (22. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Die Trans Tirol bin ich 2014 bereits (Mit freunden - ohne Freundin) gefahren (Hatten da jeweils die längeren Alternativen genommen und waren schwer begeistert).
Dieses Jahr, würden wir dann tendenziel lieber was. Du bist der von "Alpen-Biken"? Sehr interessant, deine Routen habe ich mir auch schon angesehen.
Ich denke ich werde mich bei der Routenplanung zum Teil auf deine, "Gletschersaus" und Schymiks Passdatenbank verlassen. Sehr schön finde ich, dass von den genanten Seiten zwei Leute mitlesen


----------



## killerpellet (22. Januar 2016)

Warum legst du dir denn nicht deinen Startpunkt fest (z. B. Mittenwald) und nimmst dir eine Karte zur Hand und planst? So fahren wir schon seit vielen Jahren unsere Transalps und kommen so immer ohne den "Mainstream" aus. So können wir unsere Etappen selber nach unseren Vorlieben planen und auch mal Abfahrten "teilen". Ich auf Trail runter und meine Begleitung auf Forststrasse runter.


----------



## Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

Schau mal auf meine Homepage,  da findest Du noch ein paar Anregungen
Zum Beispiel eine bis an den Gardasee verlängerte ttt oder den HannibalX...
Richtig traillastig ist auch mein 2005er cross...


----------



## Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

Es gibt ein Tarscher Joch vom Vinschgau ins Ultental und ein tarschl Joch vom Schnalstal ins Vinschgau. Das Zweite ist ziemlich heftige Schlepperei. Dafür seilbahnfrei und ziemlich einsam...Dafür kannst am Ende noch den Propain Trail dran hängen  
.


----------



## tschud (24. Januar 2016)

Lertzteres sind wir gefahren bzw. gelaufen  Leider ist das Wetter katastrophal geworden und wir haben den Propain Trail nicht rangehängt (wohl auch wegen Unwissenheit)...

Hompage werde ich gleich mal in Augenschein nehmen. Danke!

Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (24. Januar 2016)

Holla,

habe jetzt ein paar updates, wie ich bisher geplant habe, bzw. was sich mir an möglichkeiten gezeigt hat soweit
Die Schweiz wird zwar durchquert, allerdings nur relativ kurz und an einem Tag:

Tag 1: Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Konstanzer Hütte 1980hm, 58km
Tag 2: Konstanzer Hütte - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte 1610hm, 47km
Tag 3: Fimberpass - Val D'uina - Schliningpass  - Schlining (Übernachtung im Tal) 42km 1670hm

Dann die Überlegung wie im Vinschgau weitermachen, es würde sich hier vmtl anbieten, das Tal zu nutzen und mal ein wenig strecke zu machen...

Gruß Julian


----------



## Fubbes (24. Januar 2016)

Vinschgau raus nach Meran ist nicht so sinnvoll. Ich fand bisher sämtliche Strecken, die ich von dort bis zum Gardasee gefahren bin, eher mäßig interessant. Du musst auch viel Strecke machen. Einzig das Rabbijoch hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. 
Was spricht gegen die Joe-Variante übers Stilfser Joch?


----------



## Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

Madritschjoch wäre ein absolutes Highlight


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Januar 2016)

Hm, die bisherige Planung ist dann aber doch eher Mainstream und nicht wirklich abgeschieden. Was nicht heißen soll, dass der Fimbapass und das Val d´Uina nicht toll sind. Aber ihr werdet dort sicher ziemlich vielen Leuten begegnen, abgeschieden ist was anderes. Die Abfahrt vom Schlienig Pass ist auch nicht sonderlich trailig.


----------



## tschud (24. Januar 2016)

Hmn....
Madritschjoch - sehr genial, da War ich vergangenen Sommer, allerdings fällt mir da keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit ein, von dort nach Süden zu kommen. Jemand da eine Idee? 

Dass das recht mainstreamig ist, da ist wohl etwas drann, wenn ich es recht überlege. Die uina Schlucht fände ich nur doch sehr spannend.

Ich merke blos, dass die ganzen abgeschiedenen Routen nicht so einfach mit meinen Plänen vereinbar sind...

Abgeschieden, das war vor allem die Trailtransalp Tiro, ich denke dieses Level werden wir nicht erreichen. Vor allem, da es für meine Freundin der Transalpeonstieg ist werde da manche Kompromisse zu machen sein.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2016)

mein persönlicher Favorit zur Uina Schlucht, ist das Val di S-Charl - Constainaspass - Ofenpass - Jufplaun - Passo Gallo - Passo Fraele, usw.!


----------



## beuze1 (24. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Die uina Schlucht fände ich nur doch sehr spannend..



Uina hoch ist halt schieben und runter nicht besonders schön. Dazu wäre die andere Richtung eh besser, hilf dir jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt weiter.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Holla,
> 
> habe jetzt ein paar updates, wie ich bisher geplant habe, bzw. was sich mir an möglichkeiten gezeigt hat soweit
> Die Schweiz wird zwar durchquert, allerdings nur relativ kurz und an einem Tag:
> ...


Ich persönlich würde die Hüttenübernachtungen meiden, den der Schlaf ist sehr wichtig, das permanente Schnarchen und das lfd. Klospringen in der Nacht.
daher empfehle ich euch:
Haus Sattelkopf, direkt an der Einfahrt zum Verwalltal
Bodenalpe
Uina würde ich auslassen und meinen obenerwähnten Vorschlag näher analysieren bzw. anschauen!


----------



## cschaeff (24. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Hmn....
> Madritschjoch - sehr genial, da War ich vergangenen Sommer, allerdings fällt mir da keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit ein, von dort nach Süden zu kommen. Jemand da eine Idee?
> 
> Dass das recht mainstreamig ist, da ist wohl etwas drann, wenn ich es recht überlege. Die uina Schlucht fände ich nur doch sehr spannend.
> ...


Nachdem das Rabbijoch ja nun für biker gesperrt ist, führt dich der Schlenker übers Madritschjoch auch wieder entlang der Etsch nach Meran. Einsam ist anders...
Dann doch lieber westlich bleiben. Am schönsten wie von @Hofbiker beschrieben über Costainas, Ofenpass, Gallo...
Von da weiter über Lago di Cancano, Bormio und Gavia ins Val di Sole. Wird allerdings eng mit den 7 Etappen.


----------



## Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

Furkelscharte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (24. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> ...werde da manche Kompromisse zu machen sein.


Unbedingt. Wie schon @cschaeff im 2. Post gesagt hat wirst Du Abstriche machen müssen.
Alle Deine Eckdaten in eine Gleichung zu packen ist (zumindest aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht) ein Ding der Unmöglickeit.

Erinnert mich bissel an Bontrager’s “strong, light, cheap, pick two”.
Komplett DE bis Lago, 7 Tage und dabei deutlich unter 14THM - da passen einfach nicht alle MegaHighlights rein. Dazu kommen Unplanbarkeiten Wetter, Technik etc. etc... 
Lass es ruhig angehn - Du brauchst ja auch noch Ideen für den/die nächsten Touren - und die hoffentlich auch (noch) MIT Freundin dann 

Deine ersten 3 Tage sind einwandfrei. Persönlich finde ich, Uina sollte man schon mal gemacht haben.
Wobei @Hofbiker 's Tip rein fahrerisch betrachetbestimmt besser ist.

Im Grunde legst Du nach dem Fimber eh schon grob fest wie's weitergeht. Danach ist es wohl am allermeisten eine Frage, was alles noch in Dein HM-Budget reinpasst. Und die Richtung ist klar SÜD, sonst gehn Dir am Ende auch noch die Tage aus 

Stell doch einfach mal die unterschiedlichen möglichen Routen nebeneinander und zähl zusammen. Dann ergibt sich wahrscheinlich das meiste.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Deine ersten 3 Tage wie oben, dann weiter bis Latsch und danach gemäß Gletschersau 2015 nach Riva - auch wenn Du Tarscherjoch schon kennst.


----------



## Svenja-wie-noch (24. Januar 2016)

So - die Freundin (die S4 nur schiebt... komm du mir nach Hause Freundchen - große Fallschule ist auch nicht durchgehend fahren... ;-) )  meldet sich zu Wort und freut sich dass der Herr Grossvater hier mal anregt nicht alle Highlights mit zu nehmen.... Seid gnädig ihr lieben... Das wird die erste Alpenüberquerung für mich - und ich würde die nicht nur gerne überleben, sondern im besten Fall sogar genießen.... ;-) Aber ich danke euch allen für euren Input und harre gespannt der Dinge. Evtl. müssen wir mal n Reisetagebuch schreiben.... Oder besser zwei.... Für mögliche unterschiedliche Sichtweise.....


----------



## cschaeff (24. Januar 2016)

@Svenja-wie-noch
Du bist in den allerbesten Händen 
Dem Grunde nach kann nichts schiefgehen. Nur wenn du mal das Wort FURKELSCHARTE im Zusammenhang mit eurer Tourenplanung hörst, solltest du hellhörig werden


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Januar 2016)

@Svenja-wie-noch ,  die Herrschaften , @cschaeff, @dede und @Grossvater kennen sich sehr gut aus. Diese Informationen sind sehr hilfreich und nützlich.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2016)

Ich versuche bei der Planung meines jährlichen Alpencross möglichst schöne Abfahrten mit einzubauen. 
Nur so als Anregung: ich habe die letzen 3 Jahre immer Seilbahnen mit eingeplant, das entspannt das Ganz ein wenig.
AX2014
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/
AX2015
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2016)

Svenja-wie-noch schrieb:


> So - die Freundin ........ und ich würde die nicht nur gerne überleben, sondern im besten Fall sogar genießen.... ;-) .....



Ich misch mich auch mal wieder ein 
@Svenja-wie-noch  guck mal hier
*Frauengenuss* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/151-jahre-in-den-alpen-oder-epische-touren-in-pink.720766/
und
Tipp vom @Hofbiker


Hofbiker schrieb:


> mein persönlicher Favorit zur Uina Schlucht, ist das Val di S-Charl - Constainaspass - Ofenpass - Jufplaun - Passo Gallo - Passo Fraele, usw.!



usw. Stilfserjoch, Madritschjoch.........


----------



## Denzinger (25. Januar 2016)

Wie in Tread die perfekte Tour diskutiert gibt es einen Übergang von der Sesvena-Hütte nach S-Charl und somit wäre man wieder auf der Route von Hofbiker. Nach dem Galo würde ich dann über Bormio und den Passo del Alpe auf die Albrechtroute gehen. Den Gavia finde ich ätzend, einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## dede (25. Januar 2016)

Gavia gibt's aber mittlerweile auch nen netten Trail runter und wenn man statt Montozzoscharte (aktuell nicht ganz klar, ob und ggf. wie der Trail fahrbar sein wird zukünftig) die Alta via Camun nimmt kommt man auch "zielgerichtet vorwärts"...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Januar 2016)

Ich würde auch lieber die von Hofbiker beschriebene Variante nehmen und das Val d´Uina evtl. bei einem Kurzurlaub mal als Tagestour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. Januar 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Wie in Tread die perfekte Tour diskutiert gibt es einen Übergang von der Sesvena-Hütte nach S-Charl und somit wäre man wieder auf der Route von Hofbiker. Nach dem Galo würde ich dann über Bormio und den Passo del Alpe auf die Albrechtroute gehen. Den Gavia finde ich ätzend, einmal und nie wieder!


Im ersten Alpencross gleich die Fuorcla Sesvenna einbauen? Ist zusammen mit dem Val D'Uina schon viel Schieben/Tragen bergauf (3 Stunden Minimum). Die @Hofbiker -Variante passt da glaub ich besser.
Am Tag 3 könntet Ihr von der Bodenalpe den Fimberpass machen und dann bis S-Charl oder auch bis zum Ofenpass (Übernachtungsmöglichkeit). Tag 4 über Gallo, Lago di Cancano, Bormio nach St. Catarina, Tag 5 über den Gavia (s. @dede neuer Trail in der Abfahrt kurz vor dem Tunnel rechts weg) und Alta Via Cammun zum Tonale, Tag 6 durchs Val di Sole und rauf nach Madonna di Campiglio und am Tag 7 einer der vielen Möglichkeiten an den Lago.
Tag 5 liegt ihr dann aber vermutlich bei etwas über 2.000 HM, aber der Gavia auf Asphalt hoch kostet nicht so viele Körner
@Denzinger Wir sind recht früh in St. Catarina los und konnten so den Motorrädern entgehen, landschaftlich fand ich die Auffahrt (trotz Asphalt) sehr beeindruckend. Durch den neuen Trail bergab wird es noch mal besser.
Ende Tag 4 ist so ein typischer Kompromiss, wenn man Strecke machen muss (Bormio-St. Catarina). Alternativ halt das Val die Rezzalo (La Baita), wären aber auch noch mal mehr Höhenmeter...


----------



## Denzinger (25. Januar 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Gavia gibt's aber mittlerweile auch nen netten Trail runter und wenn man statt Montozzoscharte (aktuell nicht ganz klar, ob und ggf. wie der Trail fahrbar sein wird zukünftig) die Alta via Camun nimmt kommt man auch "zielgerichtet vorwärts"...


Du hast wie immer recht, ich meinte ja auch nur die Auffahrt zum Gavia über St. Catarina und zum Thema Montozzo verweise ich auf
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/#news
@Hofbiker  man darf aber auch über das Brückle schieben, oder


----------



## Grossvater (25. Januar 2016)

@Svenja-wie-noch @tschud   na ist Euch schon schwindlig     Auf jeden Fall, was auch immer Ihr fahrt - Reisetagebuch ist Pflicht  

Hier noch ne ganz praktische Planungshilfe --> http://www.kompass.de/livemap/


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> @Hofbiker  man darf aber auch über das Brückle schieben, oder


Ja, jedem das seine!  
Mein Spezi fuhr weiter oben auch über die großen Steinstufen! Damit habe ich auch meine Problme!


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Durch den neuen Trail bergab wird es noch mal besser.


Ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## cschaeff (25. Januar 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Du hast wie immer recht/QUOTE]
> 
> Einspruch!



@Denzinger 
Hab irrtümlich gedacht, du meintest mich. Da wollte ich widersprechen. @dede hat natürlich immer recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2016)

Wie fahrt ihr vom Lago di Cancano nach Bormio, Straße?


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2016)

den Weg vor der Staumauer hinunter, wo man vom Btta di Pedenolo runterkommt. Dieser Weg mündet in Stilfserjochstraße hinein.

Ich war so frech und schmücke mich mit fremden Federn, da ich nicht an meinen Server rankomme!


----------



## cschaeff (25. Januar 2016)

Gibt auch einen Trail vom Lago delle Scale weg (in der Karte vom Hofbiker erst MTB1 und dann MTB4). Sind aber noch mal 200 HM Anstieg, bis es dann nach Bormio runtergeht. Die Serpentinen über die Torri di Fraele gingen auch, fand ich aber langweilig. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn man dann in die Decouville einsteigt (Richtung Arnoga).


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Januar 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde die Hüttenübernachtungen meiden, den der Schlaf ist sehr wichtig, das permanente Schnarchen und das lfd. Klospringen in der Nacht.
> daher empfehle ich euch:
> Haus Sattelkopf, direkt an der Einfahrt zum Verwalltal
> Bodenalpe
> Uina würde ich auslassen und meinen obenerwähnten Vorschlag naäher analysieren bzw. anschauen!



Nie beim BUND gewesen!?
Ich kann seit dem überall schlafen 
Wenn man dann noch im Schichtdienst war und Morgens ins Bett ging wenn der Rest der Kompanie erwachte ist danach alles egal.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Nie beim BUND gewesen!?
> Ich kann seit dem überall schlafen
> Wenn man dann noch im Schichtdienst war und Morgens ins Bett ging wenn der Rest der Kompanie erwachte ist danach alles egal.


Das ist bei mir schon länger als 30 Jahre aus,  als ich beim Bund war.  Schichtdienst ist mir erspart geblieben, dafür habe ich über 200 Tage im Jahr in allen Herren Länder aus dem Koffer gelebt.  Öfters Zeitzonen durchflogen und in Flugzeugen geschlafen.
Daher meine Erfahrungen bzgl. schlechtem  Schlaf. Und heute genieße ich einen ungestörten Schlaf.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Januar 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir schon länger als 30 Jahre aus,  als ich beim Bund war.  Schichtdienst ist mir erspart geblieben, dafür habe ich über 200 Tage im Jahr in allen Herren Länder aus dem Koffer gelebt.  Öfters Zeitzonen durchflogen und in Flugzeugen geschlafen.
> Daher meine Erfahrungen bzgl. schlechtem  Schlaf. Und heute genieße ich einen ungestörten Schlaf.



hmm so unterschiedlich kann das ganze sein.
Ich hab neben Start und Landebahnen geschlafen, neben Stromerzeugern, in der Kompanie wenn auf den Fluren gebrüllt wurde und alles machte mir nix aus.
Selbst die startenden F16 hab ich irgendwann nicht mehr wahrgenommen.

Ich glaub ich bin da auch extrem unempfindlich, wobei ich aber selbst in der Nachtschicht schlafen konnte und trotzdem 
jeden Anruf und jeden Alarm mitbekommen hab.
Hat auch heute noch den Vorteil das ich zu jeder Uhrzeit ans Telefon gehen kann wo man nicht merkt das ich am schlafen war und anschließend direkt wieder weiter schlafe.


----------



## tschud (25. Januar 2016)

Guten abend zusammen,

Ich bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen, mich hier mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Danke für das viele Feedback schonmal - echt der Wahnsinn!
Um ein Reisetagebuch werden wir wohl echt nicht rummkommen, aber das ist eigentlich auch das mindeste für die viele Unterstützung 

Ich werde es bloß leider nicht schaffen mir vor Donnerstag alle Vorschläge+tipps im Detail anzusehen und weiterzuplanen. Der Tipp von @Großvater mit den kompasskarten online zu planen ist aber schonmal super - das macht das ganze nochmal leichter. 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Stück von oberstdorf nach Stanton/Konstanz Hütte noch etwas abzukürzen? Vmtl nur über die Straße, oder? Bzw. Etwas früher im Verwalltal schon zu übernachten, wie von Hofbiker vorgeschlagen. 

Gruß&gute Nacht!


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2016)

@tschud die Pension Sattelkopf ist direkt an der Einfahrt zum Verwalltal, ansonsten musst du in St.Anton umsehen.

z.B. Hotel Kristall Bobo Alber.

Lass dich nicht verleiten den Weg an der Passstraße ins Verwalltal zu nehmen, da dieser ziemlich verbockt.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> den Weg vor der Staumauer hinunter, wo man vom Btta di Pedenolo runterkommt. Dieser Weg mündet in Stilfserjochstraße hinein.
> 
> Ich war so frech und schmücke mich mit fremden Federn, da ich nicht an meinen Server rankomme!




Ah ok, den sind wir damals auch gefahren. Man fährt dann an den Thermen vorbei.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2016)

@Mausoline Kanidatin hat 100 Punkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (26. Januar 2016)

Also - uina Schlucht empfehlt ihr also generll eher ned, da Landschaftlich zwar schön, aber ziemliche Schlepperei und runter auch kein schöner Trail. Das ist zwar schade, weil ich dann mit der Etappe genau im Zielbereich, was Hm angeht geblieben wäre und wir außer Heidelberger hütte nur einmal in der Schweiz genächtigt hätten, aber dann muss ich einfach mal suchen.

Von Warth nach Verwalltal fallen mir 2 Möglichkeiten ein: Straße oder der mehr oder minder parallele Radweg/Wanderweg bzw. in der Kompass Karte als "Bike Trail Tirol bezeichnet" ist der Lohnenswert?

@Hofbiker: von welchem Weg genau soll ich mich nicht verleiten lassen ins Verwalltal zu fahren? Etwa bei der Stiegenegg Kapelle?




Ergänzungen: Uniaschlucht gefällt mir aus einem ganz pragmatischen Grund noch immer so gut, dass ich sie noch nicht aufgegeben habe: Wir entgehen der Schweiz wieder schnell mit ihren üblen Preisen. Hintergrund ist auch der, dass ich ab April wieder studieren werde und da das Geld doch wieder eine größere Rolle so schade es ist...
Gibt es noch andere alternativen aus dem Inntal heraus?

Von Schlinig würde sich, auf den ersten Blick der Weg über das Stilfser Joch anbieten (immerhin schön gemäßigt auf Asphalt bergauf). Die Route von Gletschersau 2015 ist ja nun durch das gesperrte Rabbijoch keine wirkliche Alternative mehr...



Julian


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Julian,
Du hast den richtigen Weg gefunden.
Ich habe in S-Charl im Crush Alba übernachtet, und es kostet ein wenig mehr als sonst. Aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei John Duri  ist sagenhaft. Ich habe die Mehrkosten niemals betreut. Das Abendessen und Frühstück sind ausreichend und ein Hammer. Das Wäscheservice ist auch dabei . Ich werde heuer wieder mit Kunden dort übernachten. Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Die Auffahrt auf Stilfserjoch habe ich nur einmal gemacht. Bin dann auf 1/2er Höhe in den Bus zum Schutz meines Lebens eingestiegen. Ich habe nach Prad 3x die Spiegel der Autos am Ellenbogen gespürt.

Für die Strecke Warth - St. Anton gibt's nicht viele Alternativen. Zwischen Lech und Zürs kannst du ausserhalb der Monzabongalerie fahren.
In Rauz gibt's parallel der Bundesstraße den Jakobsweg der bei der Materialseilbahn wieder auf die Bundesstraße mündet. 
Diesen Sommer gibt's keine Sperre der Arlberg Passstraße.


----------



## die_wade (27. Januar 2016)

Wir haben damals in S-Charl in der Chasa Sesvenna übernachtet. Sehr nettes Ehepaar, gab ein super geiles Frühstück mit vielen regionalen Produkten und die Wäsche haben sie uns auch noch gewaschen.


----------



## Denzinger (27. Januar 2016)

Ich kann Tobias nur beipflichten und seine Aussagen bestätigen, ich habe mit meiner Gruppe auch schon 2x im Crush Alba übernachtet (2014 Budgetzimmer 95 SFR) mit HP und Wäscheservice. Meine Jungs sind Sparfüchse aber da waren sie auch beim 2ten Mal gleich wieder dabei. Statt Heidelberger Hütte würde ich auf der Bodenalpe (ich meine 50 € mit HP und Wäsche) übernachten, dann bist wieder bei 1x Schweiz, Wenn Uina dann nachher entweder Umbrail oder Val Mora, ob das dann mit Deinen Etappenlängen passt mußt schauen.
Gruß


----------



## tschud (27. Januar 2016)

Heidelberger Hütte ist relativ günstig da es eine dav Hütte ist ;-)


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Heidelberger Hütte ist relativ günstig da es eine dav Hütte ist ;-)


ja, aber unterm Strich nicht viel gespart, Bodenalpe Doppelzimmer mit Wäscheservice als Aufpreis! Preislich vielleicht max. 5 €uronen unterschied! Dafür einen gesunden und erholsamen Schlaf!


----------



## Denzinger (27. Januar 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ja, aber unterm Strich nicht viel gespart, Bodenalpe Doppelzimmer mit Wäscheservice als Aufpreis! Preislich vielleicht max. 5 €uronen unterschied! Dafür einen gesunden und erholsamen Schlaf!



und mit jedem Getränk wird der Unterschied geringer


----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2016)

@tschud 
Bedenke, wenn du unbedingt die Übernachtung in der Schweiz meiden willst, dass du von Schlinig erst mal wieder komplett ins Vinschgau runterfährst (auf langweiliger Piste), um dann das Stilfser Joch hochzukurbeln (48 Kehren Asphalt, das Ding ist schon mit Rennrad und maximal ner Luftpumpe/Windweste im Trikot sehr zäh) oder (noch langweiliger) den Etschradweg bis nach Meran runter.
Die 30 € zusätzlich sind allein tourentaktisch sehr gut investiert und du kommst in ner schönen Linie Richtung Bormio.


----------



## tschud (27. Januar 2016)

Hmn... das muss ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und durchdiskutieren. Fakt ist, dass ich eigentlich mit max 35€\Nacht mit Frühstück ausging bisher (hat auch bisher immer ganz gut gepasst - in Hütten locker weniger. Schlafprobleme hatte ich bisher in hütten noch nicht, meine Freundin ist auch eher noch härter im nehmen als ich, was das angeht)
Vielleicht muss ich auch meine Erwartungshaltung, was übernachtungspreise angeht neu kalibrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2016)

ja, die Differenz von den 20 €uronen gibst du nur für das Essen aus, somit sparst du dir nicht sehr viel! Denk darüber nach!

z.B, zahlst du in den Hütten auch extra für das Duschen
Summa Sumarum ist das ein Nullsummenspiel!
Benötigst einen Hüttenschlafsack, entweder mieten oder kaufen!
Handtuch musst du auch noch zusätzlich mitschleppen,
usw.....;


----------



## Grossvater (27. Januar 2016)

Moin allerseits   es geht ja um Optionen hier für unsere Planer...

Zum Stichwort Stilfser fällt mir folgendes ein. Im Grunde gehts dabei letzendlich um Bormio als Ziel. Und das ist ja mal nicht so verkehrt, wenn man bedenkt dass man dahin über Bochetta Forcola und Pedenolo käme. Wäre schon auch ne echt geile Touretappe. Allerdings dann so -->  Mals - Münstertal - St.Maria - *Umbrail* - Forcola (145) - Pedenolo (146) - Bormio.
Umbrail Pass ist deutlich weniger los als Stilfser und man spart noch paar HM weil man eh vom Stilfser wieder dort runter müsste.
Könnte man also schon so machen.

Wenn aber diese Überlegung nur wegen Rabbijoch ist, würde ich Stand heute sagen, brauchts nicht, weil ja nicht das Joch selbst, sondern "nur" der 108er  für MTBs gesperrt würde - und "nur" im Trentino, nicht auf der Ultentalseite. Anscheinend ist aber das ob und wie noch gar nicht zu Ende diskutiert (s. Rabbijoch Fred).
Falls es aber wirklich so käme, dann reden wir ja nur über das kurze Stück nach dem Joch quasi ab Haselgruber bis zur Abzweigung, wo schon heute die MTBler über eine separaten MTBTrail zu der Alm runter geleitet werden. Auf der Karte unten ist das die 3. Abzweigung nach der Hütte links in Fahrtrichtung, wo man im Bogen zu der Alm auf 2054 runter geleitet wird. Von dort käme man dann auf Fahrwegen völlig "legal" nach Rabbi. 
Also schon mal _rein theoretisch_ reden wir im Extrem(!)fall nur über paar hundert Meter, die man dann halt "gehen" müsste.
Praktisch fragt man am besten in der Hütte ob hier wirklich kontrolliert wird und entscheidet spontan.
Also beim aktuellen Diskussionsstand würd ich eine Tour nur deshalb auf jeden Fall nicht umplanen.

Aber wie gesagt, schreib das hier, um mögliche Optionen offen zu halten - mit dem vorgeschlagenen Schlenker über die Schweiz würde man solche Diskussionen natürlich von vorneherein umgehen.




http://www.kompass.de/livemap/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2016)

Letztendlich muss man ja bei den Übernachtungskosten die Gesamtkosten für den Tag betrachten, nicht nur die reine Übernachtung. Im Crusch Alba haben wir damals sogar jeder ein Früchtebrot als Brotzeit noch mitbekommen, das spart dann sogar noch eine Einkehr. Somit relativiert sich also auch der erstmal hohe Preis für die Übernachtung in der Schweiz.
In Schlienig könnte ich dir das Hotel Edelweiß empfehlen, das hat ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss man ja bei den Übernachtungskosten die Gesamtkosten für den Tag betrachten, nicht nur die reine Übernachtung. Im Crusch Alba haben wir damals sogar jeder ein Früchtebrot als Brotzeit noch mitbekommen, das spart dann sogar noch eine Einkehr. Somit relativiert sich also auch der erstmal hohe Preis für die Übernachtung in der Schweiz.
> In Schlienig könnte ich dir das Hotel Edelweiß empfehlen, das hat ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


Man bekommt eine Trinkflasche dazu,  die andern Trinkflaschen kann man auch noch auffüllen. 

Muesliriegel bekommt man auch noch


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Hmn... das muss ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen



Das finde ich eine gute Idee 
Vielleicht denkst Du auch nochmal über den Startort nach (mit dem Bayernticket kommt man ja auch nach Mittenwald oder Garmisch), wenn Du die Schweiz vermeiden willst.

Ganz generell scheint mir bei Deinen Vorgaben (Asphalt/Forststraße nur bergauf, Trails S2+, max. 1600hm, keine Lifte/Shuttles) - außer Start und Ziel - ein Alpencross eher weniger geeignet. Um in 6 oder 7 Tagen am Zielort anzukommen muss man nun mal irgendwann Strecke machen; bei den klassischen AX ist der Asphalt- und Forststraßenanteil daher >70%.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle nach einer schönen Rundtour umschauen (was außerdem den Rücktransport erleichtert) und nicht auf Aufstiegshilfen verzichten. Hier im Forum gibt es z.B. diverse Tipps zu Rundtouren in den Dolomiten. So viel teurer ist die Zugfahrt dorthin auch nicht; allerdings musst Du Dich dann von Deiner Preisvorstellung für die Übernachtung verabschieden.


----------



## Alumini (27. Januar 2016)

Als stiller Mitleser bin ich über die Infos hier begeistert!

Zum Stilfser Joch kann ich beitragen, dass es mit dem RR ein tolles Erlebnis ist (und sich auch mit ca. 6kg auf dem Rücken gut fahren lässt  ) und ich den nicht-ganz-so-gehypten Aufstieg von Bormio aus (über den Gavia kommen) mit Abfahrt nach Prad schöner finde. Der Verkehr ist anscheinend recht unterschiedlich, vermutlich auch je nach dem, ob/wo gerade Ferien sind. Vor zwei Jahren Anfang August war es dort den ganzen Aufstieg mit dem RR komplett menschenleer (bestes Wetter, ein Traum), letztes Jahr sind wir Ende August mit dem MTB hochgeshuttelt und der Verkehr war schon mit dem Shuttle der blanke Horror. Auch ohne Verkehr würde ich nach Möglichkeit nicht mit dem MTB über die Straße hoch, ihr würdet es euch vermutlich nur verleiden. Hier wurden ja auch schon schönere Alternativen genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine gute Idee
> Vielleicht denkst Du auch nochmal über den Startort nach (mit dem Bayernticket kommt man ja auch nach Mittenwald oder Garmisch), wenn Du die Schweiz vermeiden willst.
> 
> Ganz generell scheint mir bei Deinen Vorgaben (Asphalt/Forststraße nur bergauf, Trails S2+, max. 1600hm, keine Lifte/Shuttles) - außer Start und Ziel - ein Alpencross eher weniger geeignet. Um in 6 oder 7 Tagen am Zielort anzukommen muss man nun mal irgendwann Strecke machen; bei den klassischen AX ist der Asphalt- und Forststraßenanteil daher >70%.
> ...


Gescheiter Vorschlag 
@tschud
Ich werf dazu mal folgende Tour in die Runde:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/zugspitz-region/planung-mittenwald-toblach/105366429/

Start in Mittenwald, Ende in Toblach, von da mit der Bahn zurück zum Startort
Kaum langweilige "Überführungsstrecken", schöne Hüttenübernachtungen möglich, viele nette Trails
Kann man natürlich noch aufpimpen (z. B. zum Schluss über die Plätzwiese). Passt auch vom HM-Budget ganz gut.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich werf dazu mal folgende Tour in die Runde:
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/zugspitz-region/planung-mittenwald-toblach/105366429/



Das scheint mir auf den ersten, schnellen Blick aber auch recht asphalt-/forstweglastig...


----------



## tschud (27. Januar 2016)

Ich fürchte, mit einer Rundtour werden wir uns nicht ganz zufriedenstellen -> Ziel ist schon recht klar ein "Cross"
Gerade sehe ich als unsere Kernprobleme:
1. HM Budget
2. Zeitrahmen (7 Tage)
3. Trailanspruch
4. Schweizer Nächte meiden

Ich denke auf die extreme Abgeschiedenheit, werden wir verzichten können.
Auch glaube ich, dass wir den Trailanspruch durchaus zurückschrauben können und auch müssen. Eventuell finde ich Möglichkeiten alternative Etappen mit mehr HM und dafür mehr Trailanteil zu finden.

Fakt ist auch, dass wir, was das finanzielle Budget angeht wohl ein bisschen sparsamer sein müssen als ihr. Bei meinen bisherigen Alpentouren habe ich eigentlich noch nie über 35€/nacht investiert.

Auch ein alternativer Startpunkt ist noch offen. Mittenwald würde sich da wohl am ehesten anbieten. Garmisch ist ja nur wenig höher.

Ich werde also weiterschauen.

Eine Idee ist auch noch, wenn das mit dem Rabbijoch wirklich nicht ganz so heiß ist, wie ein paar Seiten eher geschrieben wurde ab dem Vinschgau an Gletschersau 2015 anzuknüpfen.

Ihr seht: Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten die ich erst mal sichten muss und ein riesen Danke für die vielen Tipps und Infos bisher!


----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das scheint mir auf den ersten, schnellen Blick aber auch recht asphalt-/forstweglastig...


Der einzige nennenswerte Asphaltabschnitt ist von Mühlbach hoch zur Rodenegger Alm. Das könnte man auch umschiffen, wenn man über den Bannwaldweg zum Zumis-Parkplatz fährt.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Ich denke auf die extreme Abgeschiedenheit, werden wir verzichten können.
> Auch glaube ich, dass wir den Trailanspruch durchaus zurückschrauben können und auch müssen. Eventuell finde ich Möglichkeiten alternative Etappen mit mehr HM und dafür mehr Trailanteil zu finden.



- Konsequent die Highlights rauspicken und auch mal Strecke machen im Tal
- Aufstiegshilfen nutzen 



tschud schrieb:


> Bei meinen bisherigen Alpentouren habe ich eigentlich noch nie über 35€/nacht investiert.



Kommt drauf an, was Du erwartest und brauchst. Eine reine Übernachtung bekommst Du für den Preis sicher; gerade in Italien ist es aber insgesamt oft günstiger, die Halbpension mitzunehmen.

Für Ü/HP bzw. Frühstück und Abendessen würde ich durchschnittlich 60€/p.P. und Tag bei mittlerer Qualität kalkulieren.


----------



## tschud (27. Januar 2016)

Ich erwarte nicht viel ;-)
Bei den genannten Preisen war natürlich nur Frühstück inkl. Abendessen war ich aber auch immer flexibel und habe mich nicht vor einer Brotzeit im Zimmer gescheut.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2016)

tschud schrieb:


> Ich erwarte nicht viel ;-)
> Bei den genannten Preisen war natürlich nur Frühstück inkl. Abendessen war ich aber auch immer flexibel und habe mich nicht vor einer Brotzeit im Zimmer gescheut.


Mit Halbpension hast du am Abend* ausreichend und warmes *Essen!


----------



## Svenja-wie-noch (28. Januar 2016)

Soooo.... da melde ich mich also auch mal wieder.... Auch von mir ein dickes DANKE für die vielen Tipps..... Wie der Herr Tschud schon gesagt hat, sollte es ein Cross werden. Nächstes Jahr fehlt mir die Zeit dafür und ich schiebe die Angelegenheit schon etwas länger vor mir her. Will ja nicht eines morgens aufwachen und feststellen dass ich nie nen Alpen Cross gemacht habe... Ihr versteht?... 

Ansonsten sind die Anforderungen ja klar. Abstriche werden wir machen können - da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Und die hm-Diskussion heißt ja "im Schnitt" (keine Ahnung wo das max. her kommt??) - also wenn mal ne Etappe drüber ist, dürfte das auch kein Problem darstellen. Ihr kennt aber meinen Freund nicht. Wenn ich dem sage "1800 hm im Schnitt sind auch ok" dann schraubt er das ganz schnell an der 2000er Marke... ;-) Der erste Tag darf aber zum einrollen noch einigermaßen beim gewünschten sein. Wenn die Fitness sich verabschiedet müssen wir eben mal n bisschen was mit alternativen Transportmitteln zurück legen oder im Tal km abreißen....

Und beim nächsten mal weiß ich was auf mich zukommt und wir haben mehr Freiheit (und hoffentlich auch mehr Zeit) für das Abenteuer. 

In diesem Sinne lese ich vorerst mal wieder still mit und freu mich über eure Hilfe.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (28. Januar 2016)

Warum seid ihr so festgelegt auf 7 Etappen? Das ist aus meiner Sicht der absolute Knackpunkt für die Planung einer Überquerung, die euren anderen Kriterien bestmöglich entspricht. Zählt ihr dabei eigentlich den Anreisetag schon mit?
Wenn euch der Cross so wichtig ist, wie ihr es hier zum Ausdruck bringt, dann tut euch doch den Gefallen, investiert noch 1-2 Urlaubstage mehr und holt das Optimum aus der Streckenführung raus. Das lohnt sich nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2016)

Svenja-wie-noch schrieb:


> Will ja nicht eines morgens aufwachen und feststellen dass ich nie nen Alpen Cross gemacht habe... Ihr versteht?...



Wie alt bist Du? Ich habe meinen ersten AX mit Mitte 30 gemacht, und da war ich bestimmt nicht der älteste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (29. Januar 2016)

Svenja-wie-noch schrieb:


> Und die hm-Diskussion heißt ja "im Schnitt" (keine Ahnung wo das max. her kommt??) - also wenn mal ne Etappe drüber ist, dürfte das auch kein Problem darstellen. Ihr kennt aber meinen Freund nicht. Wenn ich dem sage "1800 hm im Schnitt sind auch ok" dann schraubt er das ganz schnell an der 2000er Marke... ;-) Der erste Tag darf aber zum einrollen noch einigermaßen beim gewünschten sein. Wenn die Fitness sich verabschiedet müssen wir eben mal n bisschen was mit alternativen Transportmitteln zurück legen oder im Tal km abreißen....


Mein ganz einfacher Rat ist: Denke nicht zu viel über alles nach! Macht einfach. Es kommt sowieso immer anders als man denkt. Sei es, weil das Wetter verrückt spielt. Oder weil du aus irgendwelchen Gründen einen anderen Weg nehmen musst. Oder weil ihr mehr schafft, als ihr das erwartet hattet. Oder weniger. Mögliche Gründe gibt's tausende. Das ist ja auch der Reiz an der Sache. Dass man nie genau weiß, was einen erwartet. Und dass es immer ein unvergessliches Erlebnis ist.


----------



## Capic Biker (20. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Jungs,
ich benötige Infos über die Furkelscharte ?
Wir wollen im August drüber mitn Rad.

Weiß jemand wer da genauere Infos dazu hat ?
Oder jemand der mir da helfen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hofbiker (20. März 2016)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs,
> ich benötige Infos über die Furkelscharte ?
> Wir wollen im August drüber mitn Rad.
> 
> ...



Du solltest deine Fragen genauer definieren, danach werden die Antworten kommen.


----------



## Capic Biker (20. März 2016)

Ok,
wir wollen ein Aplencross von Oberstdorf nach Riva machen und da müssen wir am 3ten Tag über die Furkelscharte.
Nicht über den Gletscher sondern am Rand vorbei.

Jetzt liest man viel von Steinschlag und Wege unbetretbar da viele Erdrutsche.
Wir stecken quasi noch in der Planung und ein Umweg würde uns ein ganzen Tag kosten.

Wir benötigen quasi Info ob aktuell machbar oder lieber eine andere Route Planen. 
Radbergsteigen stellt kein Problem da.


----------



## w69 (20. März 2016)

Zumindest Achim Zahn bietet das dieses Jahr als geführte Tour an (2. Tag): http://www.seracjoe.de/html/ortler.html
Der hat allerdings auch eine Menge Erfahrung.


----------



## Carsten (20. März 2016)

Furkelscharte ist relativ einfach und inzwischen mehrfach dokumentiert. 
Kein Problem mit Spalten und das hoch buddeln im losen Schotter kannst Du zu Hause in jedem Steinbruch mal trainieren.  Dafür wirst Du mit einer der besten Abfahrten der Alpen belohnt. 
Dennoch: es ist ein hochalpiner Übergang, der Erfahrung und die richtige Ausrüstung erfordert! 
Mehr Infos auf meiner Homepage unter HannibalX


----------



## Grossvater (27. Juni 2016)

@tschud any news? Neugier


----------

